
Show HN: An Open crypto exchange and a stable coin - ataleeq
I am running a startup to Launch 
1. An open source and decentralised coin pegged to CPI and global economy to fight devaluations, manipulations, news and demand&#x2F;supply effect on currency value.<p>2. OPEx, a crypto exchange where experienced trader can share their recipe and beginners can use it by paying fee or sharing profit.<p>Looking form HN community to discuss and guide me on this. If you feel passionate and want to play your role, you are more than welcome. You can visit http:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.shield.support and validate idea for yourself being trader, developer or investor.<p>You can send your suggestions on twitter @shieldspprt or can email at shieldspprt@gmail.com.<p>tags: bitcoin, cryptocurrency, exchange, CPI, global economy, decentralised, DeFi, startups, YC2020,
======
verdverm
Not a YC company, a startupschool participant

[https://www.startupschool.org/companies/1-6uM5NohJbTOg](https://www.startupschool.org/companies/1-6uM5NohJbTOg)

